# Whats with all the AR's for sale?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Does someone know something I dont? Seems to be a ton on here lately:001_huh:


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I think people went gun-crazy during and after the last election. Maybe people just need the money now since even though Obummer didn't take all of our guns away, he has taken plenty of our money.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I saw a couple up and decided to throw up mine. Been wanting to build a different one that I might use more often. Sold mine and got parts on order for the new one.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

tjwareusmc said:


> I think people went gun-crazy during and after the last election. Maybe people just need the money now since even though Obummer didn't take all of our guns away, he has taken plenty of our money.


Figured with it being an election year and all people would be hanging on to what they've got for now. 

If anything at least wait a couple more months to sell and you might end up getting a few bucks more. People might get gun crazy again.. To each their own. I understand when you need money, you need money


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The AR market has experienced a significant renaissance in the past four years. We are living in the golden age of some of the most amazing fighting carbines along with a strong aftermarket support base. I welcome and love the democratization of a firearm that was once viewed as sheik and for the elite. Now if only the big name manufacturers would stop making carbine gas systems and more mid-lengths I would be ecstatic.


----------



## Glockfan (Feb 7, 2012)

I personally believe its because the whole Zombie thing is wearing down a little bit. And alot of people bought weapons because it was cool and are now selling them because they dont shoot them. ( Specific cases only ) not everyone.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

sounds to me like it's all of the above. I could also see with the AR resurgence people are wanting to get a system with more oomph (like 6.5, 6.8, 300) and those uppers are not cheap. i don't know the price break but i figure a special upper and a generic lower retail for about what a mid level AR does.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have never been interested in The AR's but my Hog hunting buddies in Tx all use them so I built a 6.8 for me and then bought 3 lowers and a 5.56 upper. 

Longbow with the new hunting ammo available for the 5.56 they are quite effective now and still a cheap plinker. Not sure with my 6.8 if I will keep or sell the 5.56 so you might see another for sale soon. It is difficult to get uppers now as so many are on back-order, getting tough to find all the parts!


----------

